
PHP7 Officially released! - djob
http://php.net/archive/2015.php
======
dorfuss
Hm, I've been waiting for the official release for quite some time now and I
am surprised that this news was virtually missed by HN comunity.

Is PHP7 so not-sexy and not worthwhile looking at?

